# Police Station



## sweet pea (Oct 8, 2013)

ALLO ALLO ALLO WHATS GOIN ON HERE THEN!? 

Its been a while i know im sorry for my absence Ive been busy with a new job baby sweetpea due soon and lacking the time in general nothing Intresting history wise just the usual force cuts and a bigger police station not to far away so ill post the photos sorry they are not great 


 

Sarge just didnt want to leave his desk 


 


 


 






 

mrs sweetpea gave me bail for the day!!! 


 





 


 

ill be going back soon for some more pictures and another mooch


----------



## MrDan (Oct 9, 2013)

Police Station
October 2013

This was certainly a fun little explore after being away from the game for a little while...
So we first scouted this site out back in June, and have since been back a couple of times. Visited with sweet_pea and Cachewoo.
Waiting on another police station I've got my eye on too which should be slightly more interesting than this one, just waiting until the time is right 




















































The outside holding cell





















































​


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2013)

Blimey, Officer Dibble hasn't aged well.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2013)

Would love to explore one of these! Nice one!


----------



## Harry (Oct 9, 2013)

That is damn cool...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 10, 2013)

I've always wanted to see a police station too - gonna have to put that on my list. Nice one


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 10, 2013)

I know exactly where this is. I explored it a few weeks back with a mate.


----------



## MrDan (Oct 10, 2013)

My photos have just been uploaded to [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=274080#post274080"]Post #2[/ame] 

Keeping my eye on another police station, certainly looking forward to the right time for that one!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 10, 2013)

nice update on more photos 
Now it looks alot more interesting, especially the cells.

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 10, 2013)

Be careful they don't dust that phone for prints!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2013)

Fantastic pics Mr Dan!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 10, 2013)

brilliant stuff guys, looks a good one


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 10, 2013)

We weren't alone !


----------



## MrDan (Oct 10, 2013)

How did your other photos come out matey?


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah not bad  Good find that boys, thanks for the invite.


----------



## sweet pea (Oct 10, 2013)

it was a pleasure mate


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 11, 2013)

Like the look of that, good work guys!


----------

